
How the world’s poor are discovering leisure online - edward
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/06/08/how-the-worlds-poor-are-discovering-leisure-online
======
Iwillgetby
This may help slow the worlds population growth. Reminds me of the line I
heard somewhere that "s-x is the theater of the poor". Now netflix can be the
theater of the rich, middle class and poor.

